# Date Of Moeris Watch



## Sea horse (Nov 3, 2008)

Please can anyone suggest an approximate date for this Moeris pocket watch?

View web album here


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Should be around 1920.

Andreas


----------

